# I missed red flags for years and years, a few decades honestly



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

I missed so many red flags for so long. I didn't overlook them, I just missed them. I so badly wanted the happily ever after, but my head wasn't stuck in the sand either. I was feisty, I'd check up on him, call him out on things and yet I missed so much for so long.

As a way to pay it forward for others who are still young (I'm in my mid-50's), in what ways did you miss things over the years?

I'm embarrassed to admit these, but here are some examples of things I missed.

There were always so many women orbiters in his life, in our life to be exact.

There were a lot of older women in his life, and sadly I must have had my head in the sand regarding them as I just never really thought anything could be going on with women in their 50's and 60's when my husband was in his 20's and 30's.

My husband took care of our cars so I missed all of the miles on his cars and not just a few, thousands and thousands.

My cars were always the new, nice ones, the family car, the ones we grocery shopped in, went to church in, took for vacations etc. His cars were just A to B cars used to get him to work and back yet he put about 28,000 miles a year on his car to us putting about 30,000 miles per year on my cars over our 16 plus years together.

Money. Honestly, I always handled our finances. For a few years he didn't even know what our joint checking account checks looked like. One day he saw one and said "so that's what they look like" as he no idea what background or image I had on our checks. He didn't have cash either, just his credit cards and I saw the monthly statements each and every month doing the bills.

He always had money for things though, even before we were married. He worked all through college except for his junior year as he was making a push to get his grades as good as possible as he was applying to law schools (and he ended up going to law school).

Well, during our junior year, he had money for all of our usual things and he and I lived together in an off campus apartment. We could go out to eat, shopping, buy X-mas gifts for family, for each other, he took me to a hotel for my birthday, he took me to a concert etc.

He had money yet he didn't work at all that year. The money from his summer job before his junior year of college went toward his text books and school supplies for each semester his junior year so he had no money for his junior year other than that. Now, our finances weren't commingled then as we weren't married yet, just engaged and living together.

Near the end of our marriage, he bought a brand new car, then during our divorce he traded it in for a Mercedes and then less than a year later he traded the Mercedes in for a Porsche and then he had to buy another car because we have three children and his Porsche only had two seats.

Again, I handled our finances all along, I knew his salary, handled everything and yet while we were going through our divorce he was able to buy those cars (well, two of them, the Porsche came after we were actually divorced, but I still knew his salary etc.).

A few reasons that helped me to miss all of this was that he did tons around the house, for our children, for my parents. He coached little league, he coached youth soccer, he taught children's bible classes with me, he went to bible study with me at our church, he volunteered with the homeless for two years through our church.

He never went out drinking. My dad was an alcoholic and I hate alcohol. My husband didn't get drunk for the first time in his life until after our divorce when he was in his late 30's.

In many ways, he was a good guy, a good provided as I was a stay at home mom to our three children.

Things went on continuously from our years in high school way back in the early 80's, through college and throughout our entire 16 plus years of marriage and then they continued for him after our divorce.

Heck, he broke up with me before spring break of our junior year of high school. Why? His parents went to Florida and he stayed home. He had a girl, she was a lady honestly, named Sue come over and spend that week with him at his parents house.

It was always something and it went on and on right under my nose. I'm not stupid, I went to college, did well, I've taught elementary school for a long time, except after we began to have children yet I missed things over and over for years and years.

In many ways I was a mess in terms of my emotions. I was and still am emotional. He wasn't. I lashed out, he stuffed things down inside.


----------



## Welsh15 (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, decades as a male escort? Insane


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

Welsh15 said:


> Wow, decades as a male escort? Insane


Sadly, yes. Things went right over my head. Here is an example, but I was just 16 years old so I had a right to be clueless.

My then boyfriend and I were at the mall in our hometown (malls were still a thing in the 80's) and an older lady (she was in her 30's, but that was old to a 16 year old) came up to us.

She apologized to my boyfriend for being behind on paying him and she gave him $50. My bf introduced him to me. She was the wife of a man who worked my bf's stepdad, at the same company. He'd known her for years and years.

My bf did a little yardwork for her. They had no children, they were unhappily married, her husband traveled a lot for work and well you can deduce what began happening.

When that lady walked away from us at the mall, I looked at my bf and told him at least we could go out to eat and that's what we did.

One more example. After college, which is when we got married, my husband went to law school. He and I shared one car the first two years or so of our marriage. I taught elementary school and I'd drop my husband off at law school early, as I still had to drive to my school and get there before the kids of course. He had to stay there all day, until I came to pick him up at like 4:30 or 5 p.m. and there weren't cellphones, couldn't text, no email etc.

There was an older lady, in her early 60's going to law school there, she was year ahead of my husband. She was wealthy, her husband was as she'd never worked at all.

She drove a two seat Mercedes sports car, dressed to the nines and she and my husband were friends. She was even "nice" and drove my husband back home to our condo sometimes. I completely missed it as there was no way a lady in early 60's was someone I had to worry about with my then 22 year old husband.

I don't think this was a term back then, if it was I wasn't aware of it, but he was her boy toy.

On and on it went.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You know I know someone who was extremely extremely good looking and because he kept getting propositioned, when he went to the West Coast, he tried out being a gigolo. But he tells me that the main market for that is gay males, and though he was game to see if he could handle it, he told me and I quote, I got tired of being the only girl, so he abandoned that venture. So I'm surprised your husband was able to stir that much business, but I could kind of see it if you had a lot of rich friends. 

My sister knew someone who worked casinos in the Bahamas and was a gigolo. I have no idea how successful he was, but I would think that would be the better environment for it. 

I think it's peculiar he never talk to you about it at all or alluded to it because when I was younger guys were so open with me that they would tell me stuff like they wish they could be a gigolo. I think most guys would find it hard not to want to talk about it. But I do wonder if he was maybe making the bulk of his money on men instead of women, because I know there is much more market for that. 

Anyway I'm sorry for you. And I have to say I also wonder if there could be drug dealing mixed in with what he was doing to account for so much money.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

Than you River.

I don't know how much "business" he had honestly, though enough over all those years. Yes, male escorts who are straight aren't all the common. Obviously men use female escorts and have for centuries and, as you stated, most male escorts are seen by other men.

My husband fell into more than anything. He wasn't good looking like a male model, he was the All-American boy. He was the shortstop on his high school baseball team, he was on the tennis team. He was lean, in shape, handsome but more in the boy next door type.

Also, way back then there wasn't the internet. He didn't have a "pimp", he wasn't online etc. That older lady sought him out when he was in high school. They'd known of each other for years but he was really young then as he met her when he was like 10 years old. Years later, when he was 16 is when she asked him to come over and yardwork for her and he did do some yardwork for her, but it turned into more.

He was nice, polite, friendly, easy going, laid back. He wasn't full of himself, he wasn't arrogant.

He fell into things, but again I have no idea how many clients he had and while I don't think any were male, I can't be sure of course.

One last example. My husband and I wanted to buy a condo instead of renting an apartment so within our first year of being married, we tried to do that. The first bank turned us down. I was only substitute teaching my first year (I got a contract for my 2nd year) and he was in law school not working so we weren't attractive for a bank. They were more stringent in terms of approving loans back then before the repeal of the Glass-Stegall act and that was also before 9/11. After that is when anyone could get a mortgage.

We went to a 2nd bank and they told us if we had money to put down, like $10K that would be good. We got a loan from my older brother (we had it written up, we had to repay him) and we went back to the bank and we were still told no. That money wasn't money we had saved up, the bank knew it was a debt for us so we were still turned down.

Now for a twist before bank #3.

While in law school, the school brought in outside professionals to help them with their negotiating skills. They brought in labor attorneys and folks from unions and other businesses.

One lady, Diane, was an executive in a large company in town, their world headquarters were in this city we lived in, where he went to law school.

It took a little while, and it took one of his classmates to point it out, but Diane was interested in my husband. After class several of them went up to those who came to demonstrate a negotiating session to ask questions.

Diane gave her business card to my husband. Several of his classmates had questions and she came back a few weeks later to meet up with them for a bit and my husband walked her to her car and she told him he'd have to come to her office next time if he had anymore questions, so he did.

While just making small talk with this lady, who he was having sex with by then, he mentioned that he and I were having trouble getting approved for a loan for a condo we wanted to buy.

Well, Diane was an executive at a large company, she was in her 40's and she knew many people in other businesses in town including a girlfriend of hers who was high up in a bank.

Guess which bank finally approved us for our loan for our condo? Yep. Diane wasn't a client of my husband, but that high up banking lady became a client of his.

It went over my head, I/we were just happy to get our loan for our condo. We were young kids, with no real work history fresh out of college and in fact my husband wasn't working as he was in law school and even though the first two banks turned us down, we were somehow approved by the 3rd bank. Our financial situation hadn't changed, we shouldn't have been approved, but we were. I just never knew why of course.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

I think you should cut yourself some slack. Especially early on in your relationship. I think your situation is very unusual. Honestly? The only red flag there is the money, and I honestly wouldn't notice it until late 20's early 30's. I just didn't pay attention to things jn high-school or my early 20s. 

Honestly, I couldn't even figure out what you were even talking about until the second post of this thread! I was assuming drugs or an assassin or something! 

Regardless, I'm sorry you had to go through this. It's not fair. So you've been divorced now for over a decade? Are you jn a better place these days? How did your children react to this? Did your ex-husband get fired as a lawyer for being a prostitute?


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Regardless, I'm sorry you had to go through this. It's not fair. So you've been divorced now for over a decade? Are you jn a better place these days? How did your children react to this? Did your ex-husband get fired as a lawyer for being a prostitute?


 If he needed his lawyer income to pay her alimony/child support, it wouldn't be in her interest to out him. No income, no ability to pay support. As he ages, the gigolo money will dry up.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Regardless, I'm sorry you had to go through this. It's not fair. So you've been divorced now for over a decade? Are you jn a better place these days?


Thank you.

Yes, I'm fine now and able to talk about it all freely. I'm in my mid-50's and on my 3rd marriage. Sadly, much of the issues carried over into my 2nd marriage and they played a large role in that marriage not working out.

I've been divorced from my first husband about 16 years now. I've been to a lot of counseling and I may honestly say I'm past all of it now, it's the only way I can be on this site. 

I'm simply trying to help others like so many other wonderful people do on this site. So many have been hurt, betrayed and they pass it forward.

I could not have been on this site years ago.

I was insecure when I was younger, in my teens and 20's for sure. I thought my bf/fiancé/husband was better looking than I was and to his credit he thought I was better looking than him, but I thought he was wrong about that.

Like so many other wonderful people, I just try to share some of what I went through in hopes that others may pick up something.

I don't care that it's about sex or cheating, to me just learning about red flags is important. So many miss red flags in their lives and relationships and it leads to pain and bad things.

My first husband did have issues with several jobs, though I wasn't privy to the real reasons. At one company, his manager told him he needed to take a supervisory position in another dept, on the night shift or he would fire him. Why? My husband had sex with his girlfriend. My husband was very good at his job, he was smart, he made a difference and his manager also knew the director and the HR manager liked him so that man told him he needed to take the open night shift supervisor position or he'd fire him so my husband began working on the night shift and that caused issues as we barely saw each other for two years once that began.

His time at law school is almost worth its own thread. About a month into his 4th semester (2nd semester of his 2nd year), he told me he was no longer in law school. He lied and told me it was due to his grades. Many years later he showed me his transcripts and he had a high B average.

It went over my head that one would leave law school at that time due to grades. That would have happened at the end of a semester, not a month into the next semester, but due to the gravity of the situation, that went right over my head back then.

There were 4 issues that caused him to be kicked out of law school (it was a private university too, conservative).

One, he was caught having sex in a bathroom and that was a big strike against him and he was written up for it.

I don't want this to be porn like or about sex so I'll avoid going down that road and I'll just say that my first husband was really well endowed and that caused him (and me) issues in his life and in mine and I'm not talking about in the bedroom right now, though there were issues there too from this.

My husband and a small group of others were working on a project together for one of their classes and they were down stairs in the basement lounge of the law school, where they had tables, vending machines etc. They were around one side of a large table working on their project and a law professor came over and took their picture. That was normal for the yearbook, many pics were taken throughout the school year to possibly be used in the yearbook.

This particular picture was taken for a reason though. The law professor who took this photo was the same professor who came in and announced to my husband and the lady who were having sex in the bathroom stall that they needed to come out. A lady had gone in and heard them and she left to go find a professor.

As my husband and the others were sitting near each other on the same side of the table, unbeknownst to him, the end of his thingy was sticking out of his shorts and hanging over the end of the chair and that's why this professor wanted to take the picture, to have proof when she took it to the associate dean.

My husband was written up again. He had two other instances like this, not exactly the same as this one, but close enough to where I don't need to write them out for you to understand my point.

After those 4 issues, his being caught having sex in a bathroom and the three instances of him sticking out, he was expelled from law school. He was written up and it escalated to the point where he was no longer allowed to continue there as a student.

His excuse to me was he didn't make it due to his grades and many years later I found out his grades were more than good when he showed me his transcripts.

He has had other job losses related to issues regarding sex. There have been many places he's been asked to leave and not return due to his private area. In the first state we lived in, two different restaurants told him he wasn't welcome there anymore. Two others in the 2nd state we lived in did likewise and 1 restaurant in the 4th state we lived in did the same.

He (we) was told to leave a water park as it was a family place, with women and children.

I could write a book about all of the instances from high school on. His baseball teammates in high school carried him naked out of the locker room and held the door shut so he couldn't get back in. They did that due to his privates, wanting others to see him.

In our high school they had a rope in PE class that went up the ceiling in the gym and the guys had to climb one time as part of PE class. I wasn't in his PE class, but I and everyone else heard about what happened. While he was climbing the rope, going up, he stuck out, fell out of the bottom of his shorts and all of the guys and the PE teacher could see him, see it and there was a big commotion. I also heard about him being naked out in the hallway when his teammates carried him out there naked as it went through the school quickly.

He played on our churches men's basketball team, they played against other churches. Many of us were in the bleachers watching, wives, girlfriends, children, our pastor among others.

My husband dove for a loose ball and for any of us who have been on gym floors, you only slide for a little bit and then it sticks and the gym floor can burn or pull your skin and clothes.

He had a jockstrap on under his basketball shorts and when he dove for the loose ball, he slid and things moved around. He didn't get the loose ball, a player on the other team did and my husband hopped up and quickly ran down to get back on defense. Something happened, can't remember anymore all these years, but there was as stop in play and that's when we noticed it, my husband was sticking out of the bottom of his shorts. When he dove, slid and reached for the loose ball, the sliding on the gym floor twisted up his shorts a bit and his jockstrap moved.

I was so embarrassed, friends were there, our pastor was there. I got up and walked out of the gym with our children and I left to go home.

I think that's enough examples of this, but there were so many others like this during our almost quarter of a century together in some form (dating, engaged, married). It really was an issue for us and not just when we were out and about, though that really was, it also was an issue for me when we were at home. Sitting on the couch, laying in bed, when he hugged me.

I could list hundreds of examples like this, but just one or two will suffice. He would be erect for a long time for no reason at all. He and I would be doing chores at home. He cleaned the tile floors on his hands and knees and I came downstairs, through the foyer and stopped between the family room and the kitchen to look at him. He was like 10 feet away from me, with his back to me, on his hands and knees cleaning the tile floor and he was erect.

He then vacuumed the family room and he was still erect. He then went up to take a shower and I went up just to see if he was still erect in the shower and he was though I made it look like I went into our bathroom for something else. He was still erect when he came back downstairs.

We lived in the woods on many acres during this time. I came out of the house one time and he was cutting the grass in the front yard, it was hot, in the 90's and he had an erection.

We were making flower beds in our yard not long after our house was completed and he was walking out into the woods looking for good sized rocks as we used that for the border of the flower gardens we were making. It was like the mid-90's outside, summer, hot, he was sweating and yet there he was with an erection for a long time even though it was hot, even though he was sweating, walking back and forth with big rocks.

Enough examples, but carry that over to watching TV, in the hot tub, eating dinner, watching a movie, in bed for years and years.

Back to red flags.

Early on in our first semester of our freshman year of college, I was laying out in the sun, many other girls were too as it was a hot late summer afternoon. My then by walked up to me after a class of his so I got up, gathered my things and we went into my dorm building and waited for an elevator. Another girl who had been laying out in the sun got up too and she came in and the three of us rode up in the elevator together.

I was insecure, had body image issues and that girl was beyond beautiful with a perfect body. She was in a bikini standing next to us in the elevator as we went up.

Due to my insecurities, a day or two later I lied and made up a story that a guy from the university newspaper came by to do a story and I told my bf that he said I had the best body out there.

Yeah, it was a big lie but I was insecure with body image issues and that girl was a nightmare for me in terms of her beauty and her body.

I didn't know they were having sex already and she got up when she saw him come over by me so that's why she got up to go inside when we did.

Guess who was working where my bf was at the beginning of our 2nd semester freshman year? Yep, that incredibly beautiful girl.

My boyfriend said hi to her or she said hi to him around the dorm, maybe we were in the cafeteria, I can't remember that anymore but I was upset and asked him why he was talking to her. He told me she worked where he did. He worked in a cafeteria of a dorm on the breakfast shift and so did she.

He told me he had no idea she was working there and I believed him. It wasn't a coincidence though.

Other girls would come up to us and say hi when my bf and I were walking around campus.

One last example. My bf and I became engaged and we lived in an off campus apartment our last two years of college. No more dorm cafeteria so we had to grocery shop and cook our own food.

The first time we went to the grocery store at the beginning of our junior year, this "older" lady (old to me as my fiancé and I were just 20 years old) walked over to us and she just said to my fiancé, "you should work here". She didn't say hello, she didn't tell us her name. She just said that. My fiancé told her thanks but no thanks as he already had a job for that semester.

The 2nd time we went to the store, guess who came up and said the same damn thing? Yep. She was in her late 30's, super skinny, anorexic actually, but she also was really pretty, her face, her hair.

What I didn't know was that a few days later my fiancé went to the store, not to shop, but to look for that lady and they walked around outside in the parking lot. She was an assistant manager there.

That lady told him it was OK, he didn't have to work there and that it could still work out. He said something to try and clarify things and she laughed and told him something like "I don't want to date you sweetie" and that's when he knew it was good as he didn't want to date her either.

Guess where my fiancé worked the summer after we graduated? Yep, for her at that grocery store.

Things like this went on and on right under my nose. I missed so much.

Our college apartment had a pool and one day it was really crowded and a girl came in and she really busty and she laid down right next to my fiancé, I was on the other side of him. To her credit, wherever she chose to lay down, people were going to have to move as it was crowded. It was a small pool, two different apartment complexes shared the pool, it was a hot weekend day.

I didn't know it, but they were having sex with each other and that's why she laid down right next to him.

later that summer, my fiancé accidentally locked us out of our apartment. I asked if he knew anyone in another unit and he said no (no cellphones back then so we needed a phone, a phone book to call).

The door we ended up knocking on and going in to borrow their phone and phone book happened to be that girls apartment who laid down next to him at the pool earlier that summer.

It really was endless but I always chalked it up to my own insecurities and body image issues. I worried I was making a mountain out of a mole hill.

I fought with myself, told myself I was crazy and that I was making all of this up and that my husband was innocent.

He was one cool cucumber though, no emotions. Very laid back, easy going. His feathers never got ruffled.

I'll end with something near the end of our marriage as a way to wrap this up. This was during our 14th year of marriage. My husband's parents moved to a new house and on our first trip there to see them in that house (they lived a long way from us, his mother was mean, abusive), I saw a box and sadly I've always been curious, worried, insecure so I looked at the box that night. I'd never seen that box before and it was only because they'd just moved.

The box was like two feet long and like a foot and half wide and maybe 4 or 5 inches deep. There were many letters in there, correspondence from her first husband and some photos.

I gasped when I saw a baby photo of my husband. He was like one day old, in the hospital. His genitals, his privates weren't just big, but outlier big. My husband had never seen that photo. His mom kept it stashed in a box of her private, personal things. Both my husband and I knew he was quite large down there, but my husband never knew what he was like at birth, from birth so that was another data point for us.

My point is that it really was an issue for us in our relationship, in so many ways. Sex was never comfortable with him. He was the first man I saw, the first penis I saw. I was a good girl, this was before the internet.

Sex never felt good for me, I just thought that's what sex was supposed to feel like. Our sex life dried up and it was due to me not liking it, not being comfortable and many years later, when I found out, I blamed him, said it was his fault.

One last example. On the same trip up to his parents when I found that box of his mother's with things in it including that baby photo of my husband, we were at the 4th of July parade, my husband, our three children and me.

It was crowded. His stepfather was down there too taking pictures with his new digital camera (this was like 2004). Other family was around too, my husband's sister with her family etc.

My husband's stepdad gave me the card from his digital camera so I could put the photos he'd taken during that trip onto our computer.

While doing that, I noticed that in one of the photos of my husband, our three children and me, my husband's penis was sticking out of the bottom of his shorts. He had a polo short on, tan shorts (not athletic shorts, but nicer shorts) along with tennis shoes. He was bent forward just a tad leaning over to talk to our daughter. I was standing right next to him and our boys were there too.

None of us knew his stepdad was taking a photo of us then, he was off to the side a bit and not right in front of us either.

We were just out at a parade, with a lot of people around. We were just standing and watching the parade and his stepdad just took a family photo of us. All of it was normal except for my husband's penis sticking out of the bottom of his shorts.

I deleted that photo from the memory card so when I gave it back to his stepdad, it wouldn't be on there, but I had it on our computer so I could show my husband and ream him out.

It really was something all the time with him during our relationship. Women all around, orbiters, many older women, issues with and due to his privates.

I ended up divorcing him. I should have done it long before, but our three children are beyond wonderful.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

And, here I thought you were going to say he was a drug dealer. 

Gotta say, you went out of your way to stay in paradise. Did you think there was a money tree somewhere? You were a junior in college and you still didn't question where he was getting his money?

Now, for the important part: how was he in the sack? Did all of that varied experience make him a phenomenal lover?

Was he ever out of commission due to a little std?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> And, here I thought you were going to say he was a drug dealer.
> 
> Gotta say, you went out of your way to stay in paradise. Did you think there was a money tree somewhere? You were a junior in college and you still didn't question where he was getting his money?
> 
> ...


He apparently didn't need a bat to play baseball with .😉😋

He probably would have made a good yoga instructor who could really help women with their stretching.😁


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

His Wang kept escaping. Just couldn't keep that horse in the barn! 😆


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Your husband wasn't called Dennis was he? I met a guy in Crete Greece on holiday, and he sat leaning over the pool to talk to me, I was in the pool. His todger was hanging out his shorts and his testicles. Haha. Didn't know which way to look. He was from UK though.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

The most incredulous part of it is that he continued to wear shorts. So I have to assume that he didn't mind showing it off. But it does explain why he was able to attract certain women who would pay for it. Size isn't a thing for most women but it is for some.

I knew a guy with a huge one and I couldn't even properly have sex with it. He wore jeans and they were like completely frayed at the point where his penis was pressing. Threadbare. I was managing a record store at the time and brought him in one morning to give him a cassette, and my male employees were struggling not to totally lose it. He was in a touring bar band and seemed like a nice guy. But there were lots of women who would have been able to have a better sex life with him and we both knew it. But he still called when he was in town which was sweet. He was very wide and I can't even remember the length but the width was the problem.

I've certainly seen guys around in the distant past wearing shorts and not keeping their junk corralled properly. I mean it has to be done on purpose if they're just wearing shorts when they could be wearing something else and they're not wearing anything under them. So that's exhibitionistic. Certainly he had other accidents but he was exhibitionistic to begin with.

I don't think you should be blaming yourself for all of this. Not too many people would question if your life was going reasonably well and your man was home at night, especially young women or women with not that much experience with men. I'm just sorry you got your heart so broken.


----------



## BoSlander (6 mo ago)

Welsh15 said:


> Wow, decades as a male escort? Insane


I personally know of a guy whose wife had an affair with the same man for 15 years before he found out, by sheer luck, that she was cheating.

When these animals decide to go really undercover they’re almost impossible to catch.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

thank you for posting so much and letting others see what we don't often see , 
YOU EX was the ideal because he was invisible , no one expected and he was able play his game under the nose of everyone , 
we all think when someone brings up Escorts , that they look in a way that is easy to pick out, 
years ago I went to a dr for some thing at the time , new in the area ,so I DID NOT KNOW WHERE TO GO 
asked the guy next door that was before GPS , he told me where TO FIND THE DR , 

when I got home he asked me well did i see the street workers, and told me it was the red light area of town 
I saw nothing and when I went back again I still not see , I was looking for what we see on tv , 

years later i found out the woman living beside me out the country in a nice little house with her youngest girl going to school and her husband a trades man both 45 ish and she works on that street 

I must say I read your first post and did not make out what you were talking about then I saw Welsh15 post 


Welsh15 said:


> Wow, decades as a male escort? Insane


 and thought I better go back for another look , so I think I too would not have seen the red flags ,


----------

